

Show HN: Google is shutting down all these, so grab them ASAP - getdavidhiggins

I put some old JavaScript libraries up on Google Code for posterity and research reasons. Some of it is old code, but a nice snapshot of the web in the DHTML era when DOM based Javascript widgets and libraries were all the rage. Take a look before Google Code is sunsetted!<p><pre><code>    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;retrojs-oldskool-js-dhtml&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;webfxwidgets&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;asmscroller&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;js-bezier-functions&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;1kdomlib&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;3dhtml&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;innerdiv&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;assembler-mirror&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;domapi&#x2F;
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.google.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;beehive2&#x2F;</code></pre>
======
lovelearning
"DHTML era when DOM based Javascript widgets and libraries were all the rage"

Serious question (I've been rather out of touch with web programming): What
era are we in now?

~~~
getdavidhiggins
I would hazard a guess at a sort of post-post web programming era where a lot
of the pain of creating a website has been solved. I am very certain one
shouldn't toil over cross browser inconsistencies anymore. A lot of these
libraries are cross-browser libs made for consistent behavior in
MSIE/SAFARI/FIREFOX. We have come so far in terms of the choice of widgets and
'bells and whistles' we can use that I don't care anymore. I stopped
collecting JS plugins like this years ago.

------
izolate
Surely you could easily migrate this to GitHub?

